# oak apple vivace- nigerian dwarf doe due in feb 24th



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Once again its almost kidding time for vivace. She is a lovely strong but dairy doe. She had large twin bucklings last year. I was so bummed about ,since she was bred to old mountain farm contender(purchased her bred). But this year im thinking its going to be a doeling year.

oak apple vivace 1*M x purplerain bbs white sage
sage is one of my bucklings.he only bred one doe last season which ended up kidding two wethers so he bred a few more does this season. He is a nice strong yearling buck. His dam is my "old lady" who 's final score was 90 and she also has her SG. She is built similar to vivace so I think this will be a good cross..
hoping for blue eyed doelings


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

🤩hopefully you get a doeling! Pictures?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Vivace


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

daisymay said:


> Vivace


Ohhh, she’s gorgeous


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you, not much to not like about her. Her dam is sg old mountain farm fast tempo,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She has open reservations😁


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She is getting so big, about the same size as my Quinta the other large doe. I was looking at her kidding sheet and looks like she has twins then following year has more then back to twins. So we shall see.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Photo today, either photo was the front end or the rear end, figure you can see more with the rear view


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

She is gorgeous! Can’t wait to see what she has


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

omg if only i had a nice camera to take a night photo. while vivace was out getting a snack , her alfalfa pellet/pnw/oats (so she can get used to it) i noticed how HUGE she is. I mean i remember she was large last year, but come on, she has to be bigger. she seriously looks like two beach balls.She is so nice and long that she is not having any difficulty yet due to pregnancy. im going to guess black and white beauties all girls with brown eyes  
and i forgot to mention that older doe looking at the camera is the unborn kids sires dam SG blythmoor bz masala fs90


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Fun photo of vivace


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

aprox 2 more weeks to go.so glad they are spaced out on kidding, hoping the weather holds out for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

three more days but she goes towards 150 so not expecting babies early. blue eyes please....


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

lots of discharge the last few days but so far doesnt look ready yet.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Nothing last night. I’m so tired…


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We know the feeling, it is exhausting for sure. 🤗


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Nope nothing going on over here. Starting to snort though so that’s new,


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Feb 26 th


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Been out in the barn last three hours but I couldn’t do it any longer and came back in. I forgot how slow she is getting going. Will go out in another hour.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

The waiting game drives us all insane!! Hang in there. Fingers crossed for blue eyed doelings for you! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Been out in the barn since 9pm it’s 5pm now. With only a Few hour nap. But we have kids. 4. Three huge boys one tiny girl. Mom is still not wanting up so going back out again. All drank some colostrum I had froze and nursed off mom after I got her up a few times. She is eating and drinking but still passing second placenta. Giving some tums and nutri drench.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Got to go back to work tomorrow so one more check then morning feed and hope for the best. All are able to move around and have a nice warm box. Going to supplement twice a day if they want it.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope all works out


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Congrats!! Hope mama does okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well, vivace is up and chewing cud. but placenta still hanging. she has alfalfa hay and alfalfa pellets for the day. any suggestions on what i can do when i get home?
All babies had full tummy's this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tie a knot in the placenta if the liquid is gone to give it some weight.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks, i did that last night.i hoping it will help that she is up more. I have never had this issue before but i dont remember having two either.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i forgot to update what the kids look like-
first huge white with black boy looks like a few day old kid. waiting for mom for over an hour to have his siblings-
second buckskin and white looks just like dad
third tiny doeling buckskin with extensive overlay
fourth black and white buckling with blue eyes. - first blue eyed finally


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

anyone with suggestions on what i can do she still has the placenta hanging. two knots. she has been given b complex, nutri drench, replamin, alfalfa pellets which she isnt really eating, alfalfa and orchard hay, a handful of the ricebran,beetpulp, flaxseed, alfalfa mix pellets. went for a short walk last night and she ate some blackberries and fir branch. lots of rain so not out long. still chewing cud and looking ok, just having contractions since kidded is making her very tired. lost the little doeling, she laid on her during the evening sometime when i was at work. i think she had a contraction and she laid too far back and the little doeling was there, probably didnt even notice.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sorry you lost the doeling. If the babies are nursing it should help her pass the placenta.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't actually tug on it but give it the slightest pull. If it is released from the uterus, it shouldn't take much of anything for the slightest pull to get it out. If it doesn't come easily, then still attached to the uterus.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

no i didnt pull just a slight pressure but nothing much so still stuck im not sure why. last night i managed to get 1/8-1/4 inch out over a few hours from walking slight pressure every few minutes when she contracted but nothing this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You'd think with nursing it would release. I would do a uterine flush.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

okay so hot/warm water and vinegar that s it? i bet she would like it. poor girl when up she just squats every few seconds, she has got to be tired. i thought maybe selenium but the kids are prefect.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do saline solution with Betadine so I'm not sure on the vinegar. You put enough betadine in that it looks like weak tea. I use intravenous tubing to get it in.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

updated the other thread, she had a kid stuck, i didnt reach far enough on monday when i checked. it was very stuck, so lucky to have a friend locally who helped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------

